# square d i line breaker selection



## mhuehl (Jul 30, 2013)

i have a square d i line 800 amp panel model # hcw23598 3/p 
i need to install a 100 amp breaker for a 75 kva transformer 
what type breaker can i use


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

mhuehl said:


> i have a square d i line 800 amp panel model # hcw23598 3/p
> i need to install a 100 amp breaker for a 75 kva transformer
> what type breaker can i use


Guessing 480v. This should work, FA36100

http://www.gibuys.com/square-d-fa36100-i-line-circuit-breaker-100a-used.html

Sub in FH for high interrupting or FL for current limiting


----------

